# Share your Bigfoot photos here :)



## twoclones (Aug 16, 2017)

I've always been a fan but only lately have been carving more than one Bigfoot / Sasquatch at a time. In 2 weeks the International Bigfoot Conference takes place only 3 miles from my house and I will be there with my wood carvings. 

Trying to share some photos in the order I carved them... Want to see yours! 

First try at a sasquatch face. 






Was also experimenting with motion and negative space on this 9' tall carving. 





Tried to make a really small squatch with really big feet.


----------



## twoclones (Aug 16, 2017)

After a long spell of squatachlessness, I got interested again... 

These were an attempt at working out a quick carve. The one on the right sold pretty quickly. 





Then I started to concentrate on faces...


----------



## twoclones (Aug 16, 2017)

Then came the "sign squatch" LOL 
















and a bust...


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2017)

I just know where he lives not yet shook hands with it


----------



## twoclones (Sep 11, 2017)

2017 is the 50th Anniversary of the Patterson / Gimlin Bigfoot Film.
Now I've carved one in life size! 7' tall, carved from a 30" diameter catalpa log, right arm and left foot are added on with gorilla glue and 10" long timberlok screws. This was in front of the stage at the International Bigfoot Conference 2017 in Kennewick, WA. Later was on display at the monthly Art Walk in Kennewick. 

Estimated 1,000 pounds (log was 1,600 pounds), 48 hours of chainsaw time. Getting the log home, dressed, cleaned and stood up to carve was an 8 hour day. We moved it around the convention center on plastic furniture sliders. Since I chose to Not let the left foot (the one glued on) reach the ground, I made a 3/4" plywood base which made it much easier to slide around on the convention center carpet. 

Many of my bigfoot carving photos here: 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Lafit8js9WtXPztx1 

*Bob Gimlin and Butch Elrod at the International Bigfoot Conference 2017. *


----------



## lead farmer (Sep 11, 2017)

Well I didn't carve this but was drivin down a back road a couple years ago and had to back up an take a pic





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSVT (Sep 27, 2017)

@twoclones I feel like maybe you're in the Cincinnati area this week? Maybe I'm wrong, but the bread crumbs look that way lol...


----------



## moondoggie (Sep 27, 2017)

twoclones said:


> I've always been a fan but only lately have been carving more than one Bigfoot / Sasquatch at a time. In 2 weeks the International Bigfoot Conference takes place only 3 miles from my house and I will be there with my wood carvings.
> 
> Trying to share some photos in the order I carved them... Want to see yours!
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Great work!


----------



## twoclones (Sep 27, 2017)

BrokenSVT said:


> @twoclones I feel like maybe you're in the Cincinnati area this week?


In West Chester now.


----------



## BrokenSVT (Sep 27, 2017)

twoclones said:


> In West Chester now.



That's excellent brother. I just wanted to mention it. As soon as I saw the listing on Craigslist, I knew whose work it was. Instantly recognizable from this thread.

Great stuff. I'm only an hour or so away...wish I had the time to come up and check it out(maybe get some pointers too). I've been dabbling with chainsaw carving here and there.


----------



## twoclones (Oct 25, 2017)

Quick-carve sasquatch / bigfoot / hairyman faces carved in catalpa slabs. 18" to 24" tall x 2" thick.


----------

